# petition for small re-stock of Weird Doll collectible



## King Dorado

please sign this Petition for a small re-stock, of 13 Weird Dolls for Friday the 13th!!  
(or um, ah, for the 13th or 31st of any month!!) Halloween!!!

(or maybe of 1.3 or 3.1 Weird Dolls...)








Had to ask, because it would just be weird _not_ to ask on the only Friday the 13th of the year!

(please keep comments within rules people, this is HQ, not the Woods...)

Signatures collected so far: 74 --Includes the only 2 active regular members who own Weird Doll (neither bought it in shop)
Original Goal: 50: MET
New Goal: 75: in progress 



Spoiler: Signatures collected



1. King Dad
2. Bone Baby		
3. ThatRoleplayerDylan
4. Nightmares
5. Moko
6. Lucanosa
7. Skyfall
8. Aronthaer
9. ok.sean
10. Paperboy01235
11. Murabito.
12. RookThe1st
13. aleshapie
14. iicookehmonstar
15. The Pennifer	***Current Weird Doll Owner
16. painchri589
17. K9Ike
18. NijiNymphia
19. P e p p e r
20. KaydeeKrunk
21. Tardis2016
22. CaityCupcakes10
23. Mash
24. CuteYuYu
25. BluePikachu47
26. BiggestFanofACCF
27. pandapples
28. kianli
29. 3Dewdrops
30. cocoberry
31. Crash
32. inkling
33. Mayor.Trip
34. Alexi
35. Seroja
36. Misti
37. Infinity
38. mogyay
39. Jacob		***Current Weird Doll Owner
40. Mints
41. LethalLulu
42. princesse
43. Linksonic1
44. Miharu
45. Pokemon5700
46. Javocado
47. VanessaMay18
48. Pinelle
49. Venoxious
50. N e s s 
51. Sholee
52. Witch
53. StarryWolf
54. Awesomeness1230
55. Tonic
56. ShayminSkies
57. purpleunicorns
58. Utarara
59. hillaruhsaur
60. Nanobyte
61. Kawaii Cupcakes
62. Holla
63. SensaiGallade
64. OviRy8
65. Hayhay916
66. ACNLover10
67. debinoresu
68. Aleigh
69. trinbloo
70.  Sunday_Rose
71.  Daydream
72.  Akira-chan
73.  FancyThat
74.  Apple2012


----------



## N a t

Signed for Dad, and sorta me cuz they are some funky dolls and I dig it


----------



## Dy1an

signed


----------



## Nightmares

You know doing this is pointless right? But whatever, I'll sign xD


----------



## Alienfish

sign i doubt it tho


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sign~

even if it's a tiny restock it'd still be great


----------



## King Dorado

Bone Baby said:


> Signed for Dad, and sorta me cuz they are some funky dolls and I dig it



who's to say i would even get one tho...
it would be good to see a few fresh ones around no matter who snagged em...


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> who's to say i would even get one tho...
> it would be good to see a few fresh ones around no matter who snagged em...



Well then, if there WAS restock and I managed to get one, but you didn't, I'd gift it to you for sure ;o


----------



## Skyfall

Signed!


----------



## Aronthaer

Signed. I think it's about time there were a few circulating.


----------



## ok.sean

must cost 131 bells


----------



## Paperboy012305

Staff won't listen, but sign anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -

IDK why my post got deleted, but i'll sign again.


----------



## Justin

Hello! We promise to restock Weird Doll collectibles on the next Friday the 13th in 2016 to make up for today.


----------



## Mura

signed


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Hello! We promise to restock Weird Doll collectibles on the next Friday the 13th in 2016 to make up for today.


You mean January of *2017*?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, OH! I get it, you're never going to do it. Ok!


----------



## RookThe1st

sigining,but chances are odd of restocking


----------



## ok.sean

Justin said:


> Hello! We promise to restock Weird Doll collectibles on the next Friday the 13th in 2016 to make up for today.



Is this true?
(next friday the thirteenth is January 13th 2017)


----------



## Heyden

Justin said:


> Hello! We promise to restock Weird Doll collectibles on the next Friday the 13th in 2016 to make up for today.


good
leave the rarity how it is ; )


----------



## King Dorado

@Justin, you guys could raise a lot of bells selling Weird Doll raffle tickets!


----------



## Mr. Cat

Isn't it a little (a lot) too late for that?


----------



## King Dorado

Mr. Cat said:


> Isn't it a little (a lot) too late for that?



well if they were really going to do it, then no i dont think its too late.  for instance, the Spring shamrocks were introduced iirc around 9 pm on St. Patrick's Day.  this is an existing collectible, so i would think they could be popped in whenevs.


----------



## aleshapie

Sadly, I think it will be one of those "never coming back" collectibles...

But I will sign for the hell of it.


----------



## iicookehmonstar

I'll sign, good luck with your search!~


----------



## The Pennifer

The Pennifer signs with a flourish ... And a nervous sideways glance at her Sidebar display


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Signed. These things pretty much don't even exist.


----------



## Aali

I'm honestly shocked a mod hasn't come in and shut this down :O

no this isn't a sign, sorry


----------



## K9Ike

SIgNED


----------



## raeyoung

Signed.


----------



## p e p p e r

signed. raffle for a weird doll this Halloween would be awesome


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Signed. Even though I will likely never own one.. *cries* I ALWAYS miss restocks!


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'll sign it if I can catch a restock.


----------



## CaityCupcakes10

Signed xD They really should do this! I wasn't a part of the forum when the first ones came out, so I'd love to try my luck xD I doubt this would happen, but it never hurts to try!


----------



## Mash

Signed.


----------



## Llust

petitions may have worked once, but i have a feeling they're getting irritating to the mods. i recall one of them complaining about petitions awhile ago


----------



## Aali

stardusk said:


> petitions may have worked once, but i have a feeling they're getting irritating to the mods. i recall one of them complaining about petitions awhile ago


Really :0 is there a link? I'd like to see this

It's not like they can ban them. I mean the could. But it would be oppressing


----------



## Llust

Aali said:


> Really :0 is there a link? I'd like to see this
> 
> It's not like they can ban them. I mean the could. But it would be oppressing



i dont have a link, but there was a petition for a group restock and some other collectibles. it worked, but i believe they increased the price for the group purchase.


----------



## Heyden

but groups are like something towards the community, weird doll is just a thing


----------



## CuteYuYu

Sign me up!!!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Never gonna happen in a million years. I'll sign.


----------



## Mars Adept

Probably isn't going to happen, but I'll sign.


----------



## pandapples

good luck signature!!


----------



## jiny

signed


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> Hello! We promise to restock Weird Doll collectibles on the next Friday the 13th in 2016 to make up for today.



Lol, nice try Foxy.


----------



## brownboy102

What's the point
One person will buy all thirteen and then go inactive so it's basically worthless


----------



## Meliara

I support this cause.


----------



## Shinigamii

signed x)


----------



## Alienfish

p e p p e r said:


> signed. raffle for a weird doll this Halloween would be awesome



yes they need to make a comeback to these old ones, would be nice if we could get lantern and scroll as well.

//sign if i havent already


----------



## Crash

signed. ​


----------



## inkling

*sign*

this would be cool but prob won't ever happen


----------



## Trip

I'll sign
Good luck finding it!


----------



## Chrystina

Signed!


----------



## Seroja

The petition still on?

Signed.


----------



## SharJoY

I see you were hoping this would occur on the 13th, and it did not happen, but who knows maybe for halloween.

Signed.


----------



## Stil

Signed. With only 2 circulating, they might as well remove the weird doll completely. Just stock a few please so other people have a chance to obtain it. Most of the hardcore TBT'ers haven't even been around here since before 2013 and didn't even have the slightest chance to get it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> What's the point
> One person will buy all thirteen and then go inactive so it's basically worthless



Maybe it can be a one time purchase per person but still tradable.


----------



## mogyay

signed  personally i don't really like the look of them (but as if i'd pass on something so rare)


----------



## N a t

mogyay said:


> signed  personally i don't really like the look of them (but as if i'd pass on something so rare)



I kinda likem lol, they remind me of dog toys and pirates


----------



## Jacob

Infinity said:


> Signed. With only 2 circulating, they might as well remove the weird doll completely.



Actually I know of about 7 or 8 that belong to somewhat active members.

I will sign this petition, because I know how enthusiastic some people can get about collectibles

_Jacob_


----------



## Mints

yeah sure ill sign, good luck lmao


----------



## Stil

Jacob said:


> Actually I know of about 7 or 8 that belong to somewhat active members.
> 
> I will sign this petition, because I know how enthusiastic some people can get about collectibles
> 
> _Jacob_



Ahh yeah nvm at first I was thinking jake and penn, but then I remembered Oblivia has one too I think. So I'm sure there are a few more.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And you should gimme your Pokeball


----------



## LethalLulu

I thought about it, and I'll sign.  Although I would rather them be obtainable through contests, or rng giveaways rather than actual restocks.

I just think it's a good idea to get some circulating regardless.  Even if it's just 1-3 of them.


----------



## princesse

Signed


----------



## Stil

bump!


----------



## Linksonic1

You have my signature!

- - - Post Merge - - -

You have my signature!


----------



## Miharu

Sign me up!


----------



## Tensu

Signed!


----------



## Javocado

Sign me the **** up

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sign me the **** up


----------



## Kirito

I don't think there should be a restock, even a slight restock in the rarest collectibles will lower their value :c


----------



## cornimer

The weird doll is cool, I'll sign!


----------



## piske

I'll sign for you, King Dad!


----------



## Venoxious

My signature is on here!


----------



## N e s s

Oh my, 69 replies, how spooky!

Oh wait now its 70 

Sign


----------



## Sholee

signed~!


----------



## Aali

Not a sign (sorry)

But wow how has this survived so long without being shut down


----------



## King Dorado

Thanks Sholee, that's 51 signatures so far!


----------



## Witch

Signed bump c:


----------



## Dinosaurz

signing this ****
please make them 3.1 bells so i can afford one
thank you


----------



## Alienfish

Aali said:


> Not a sign (sorry)
> 
> But wow how has this survived so long without being shut down



yeah i was kinda surprised to still see it up, usually this crap gets shut down within a few... but yeah good luck!!


----------



## Kirbystarship

HOW MANY SIGS DOES THIS NEED?


----------



## PeeBraiin

Aali said:


> Not a sign (sorry)
> 
> But wow how has this survived so long without being shut down



Lmfao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tardis2016 said:


> HOW MANY SIGS DOES THIS NEED?



Who knows, until the mods actually listen to what everyone else wants


----------



## Witch

Tardis2016 said:


> HOW MANY SIGS DOES THIS NEED?



A number close to infinity


----------



## Alienfish

Universaljellyfish said:


> Who knows, until the mods actually listen to what everyone else wants



> never

but yeah @witch probably but then groups got after a while but that's more common so yeah who knows


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Signed!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

I'm bumping this because of King Dad's signature.

He really needs to turn his signature text into a link...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm bumping this because of King Dad's signature.

He really needs to turn his signature text into a link...


----------



## Nightmares

Tbh, I don't want them restocked 
They wouldn't be as cool or rare otherwise obvs


----------



## King Dorado

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I'm bumping this because of King Dad's signature.
> 
> He really needs to turn his signature text into a link...



thanks- you're right, i will do that.  hey-- let me know if you're signing.

I meant to bump this up around now, given that lots of folks that haven't seen it will likely return for Fair and given that Halloween is in a little over two months.  the Forums were absolutely dead this summer til now, but i think regular activity is about to resume. 

also, with the glut of name changes after seashells, i need to edit the list of signatures--

Signatures collected so far:  54  --Includes the only 2 active regular members who own Weird Doll (neither bought it in shop)
Original Goal:  50:  MET
New Goal: 75: in progress


----------



## Aquari

how do you sign?


----------



## King Dorado

Tonic said:


> how do you sign?



you just say you're signing!  (then i add your name to the list)


----------



## Aquari

King Dad said:


> you just say you're signing!  (then i add your name to the list)



ah well then im signing!


----------



## Bunnilla

dabbing up my signature <3


----------



## Trystin

Add me to that list! ;D


----------



## namiieco

signed ♥


----------



## hestu

Signed!


----------



## Nanobyte

signed but like
it's saturday???


----------



## visibleghost

Nanobyte said:


> signed but like
> it's saturday???



yah the thread was made in may


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

oop didnt realize how old the thread was dont hurt me


----------



## Holla

I'll sign! ^_^


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'll sign!


----------



## King Dorado

Holla said:


> I'll sign! ^_^





SensaiGallade said:


> I'll sign!



added, thanks! also added Kawaii Cupcakes per their vm request...


----------



## OviRy8

signed


----------



## Hay

Count me in <3


----------



## Jake

selling weird doll collectible, PM me offers


----------



## ACNLover10

I'll sign it, this needs to happen


----------



## Alienfish

Jake said:


> selling weird doll collectible, PM me offers



whatever staff favorite item you had, i pay the shipping.


----------



## ACNLover10

I'll sign it, this needs to happen


----------



## debinoresu

sign. wouldnt hurt


----------



## Aleigh

oh my god I want one

def signing


----------



## trinity.

OoooOooOoO Yes please!!!!​That gif was way to big lol... and it's not a gif... woops
~~ signature! ​


----------



## Sholee

if only I could sign twice​


----------



## Sunday_Rose

Signing <3


----------



## Daydream

Signing!


----------



## Alienfish

Sholee said:


> if only I could sign twice​



ikr also gotta love those recolors


----------



## Akira-chan

signed, cant wait to see the bloodshed, plus its the 13th so lol


----------



## FancyThat

Sign because I would love one of these.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Soo. Uhh. Why is this still going on?


----------



## King Dorado

Paperboy012305 said:


> Soo. Uhh. Why is this still going on?



because Halloween is on the horizon and Weird Doll is a Halloween collectible.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't really want a weird doll collectible, but I'll sign because I know you guys like the weird doll.


----------



## Jeremy

We currently have no plans to restock the Weird Doll collectible. Although nothing is impossible, we do not use petitions to help determine such things. For this reason we generally close petition threads like this, as they won't actually influence which collectibles are released. Thank you.


----------

